# World Of Warcraft



## Metal Ken (Aug 23, 2006)

I know a bunch of you motherfuckers play this. 

I was thinking we should all create a character on the same server, start a guild, etc. Anyone up for this?


----------



## XEN (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm game for it, although I know that my wife will not want to move off of the Duskwood server. Her sister and brother-in-law and my brother are on that server as well, and we have our own family guild. Between us we have about 19-20 60s.

It would be fun to start from scratch though, and maybe film some vids of crazy level 1 raids on Stormwind or something.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 23, 2006)

lol awesome. i dont care what server we do it on. i prefer alliance, but i'll do horde if i have to.


----------



## XEN (Aug 23, 2006)

Hehe I figured we'd have had a bunch more responses, but after last night's updates every wow player is probably scrambling to find updates to their mods. I know I spent about 2 hours doing that last night. Man, cross realm BGs are crazy. Last night I got into AV #21 out of about 30 active games!!! That's just nuts!


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a 14 day free trial from my PCGamer issue this month. I dunno though, I'd rather stay with Guild Wars, because I hate paying monthly fees.


----------



## Akrin (Aug 23, 2006)

I play it...got a 60 night elf druid. These cross-realm BGs are indeed crazy.


----------



## Leon (Aug 23, 2006)

...must....resist.... urge.... to kill..... peers... on an OMMRPG...

video games = e-crack!


----------



## Drew (Aug 23, 2006)

I've never played... I'm resisting the urge to get back into computer gaming until after I finish a CD because I know otherwise it'll never get done.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 23, 2006)

Seriously this game is not a good idea, I have known a few who have had wives leave them and it tottally ruin their life. Turned some good people into perpetual hermits who are in immense denial, be careful!


----------



## Mykie (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes the dark side of the force can suck you in deep, come to the good side, play Mario Cart.


----------



## XEN (Aug 23, 2006)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Seriously this game is not a good idea, I have known a few who have had wives leave them and it tottally ruin their life. Turned some good people into perpetual hermits who are in immense denial, be careful!



Ok...  

That's like telling people never to eat cheesecake because you've known people who ate it and got fat, or sick, or worse, they liked it and went back for seconds.

A game does not ruin a person's life. Addiction and neglect of all but that which you are addicted to is what ruins lives. Look at an alcoholic. His addiction did not _make_ him who he has become, rather it allowed the true person hiding inside to surface without inhibition. 

So I venture to say that people who allow themselves to turn into "perpetual hermits who are in immense denial" were not "good people" to begin with, and marriages that end over a game were founded on false promises and illegitimate vows.

Unless you are strapped to a chair and forced to play WoW at gunpoint it is your choice to play it or not.

Free will. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 23, 2006)

urklvt said:


> Ok...
> 
> That's like telling people never to eat cheesecake because you've known people who ate it and got fat, or sick, or worse, they liked it and went back for seconds.




I LOST MY BEST FRIEND TO CHEESE CAKE! *bawl*



so alliance or horde? My vote goes alliance.


----------



## Drew (Aug 23, 2006)

Well, like anything potentially addictive, it's a "do it at your own risk" thing. not everyone who takes that first sip of beer becomes an alcoholic - not everyone who plays World of Warcraft gets divirced when his wife starts bangign the mailman because she hasn't gotten laid for three weeks while her husband tries to get his elf to class 45. 

You know, you just have to weigh the risks.


----------



## Drew (Aug 23, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I LOST MY BEST FRIEND TO CHEESE CAKE! *bawl*




It's true. I've seen it happen. It's not a pretty way to go.


----------



## XEN (Aug 23, 2006)

Drew said:


> Well, like anything potentially addictive, it's a "do it at your own risk" thing. not everyone who takes that first sip of beer becomes an alcoholic - not everyone who plays World of Warcraft gets divirced when his wife starts bangign the mailman because she hasn't gotten laid for three weeks while her husband tries to get his elf to class 45.
> 
> You know, you just have to weigh the risks.



Amen. Case in point, I've never been drunk and I've never smoked, because I know my propensity to take it to an extreme since my grandfather was an alcoholic and a chain smoker who eventually died of lung cancer.

Alliance is fine by me. I have an alliance char named Forthehorde on one server! lol


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 23, 2006)

I, on the otherhand, have drank and smoked on several occaisions, and am not addicted to either. I play WoW on a semi regular basis, and i figured it'd be more fun if i didnt have to weed through parties of dumbasses to find a decent group. Hence the thread ;D 

Drew -you're not gonna finish the album anyway, dude.. come on ;p


----------



## XEN (Aug 23, 2006)

hehe

Now you have to prove him wrong man!!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 23, 2006)

urklvt said:


> hehe
> 
> Now you have to prove him wrong man!!!!




Thats what i've been aiming for. I even offered to pay for drew to get plastered, and he hasn't even recorded another song yet!
So now its psychological ;D


----------



## XEN (Aug 23, 2006)

Maybe he's addicted to not getting it done...


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll do it, Ken.... It'll give me something to do during work hours! 

Let me know version of the game to buy, etc... Do you have to pay monthly for online time?


----------



## Drew (Aug 23, 2006)

urklvt said:


> Maybe he's addicted to not getting it done...



I am. 

I'm making VERY slow progress, but I am making progress. It'll happen, some day.


----------



## Leon (Aug 23, 2006)

Drew said:


> It's true. I've seen it happen. It's not a pretty way to go.


but oooohhhh maaaaan is it a tastey way to go!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 23, 2006)

Steve said:


> I'll do it, Ken.... It'll give me something to do during work hours!
> 
> Let me know version of the game to buy, etc... Do you have to pay monthly for online time?



there's only 1 version... but yeah, 15$ a mo. But seeing how many guitars and amps and stuff you got, i dont think that seriously cuts into your leisure spending lol


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> there's only 1 version... but yeah, 15$ a mo. But seeing how many guitars and amps and stuff you got, i dont think that seriously cuts into your leisure spending lol


I'll grab it tomorrow. $15 bucks a month?!?!?!? Shit, looks like I'll have to see if Guitar Center needs another Chump to check receipts at the door a few hours a week.... Sheesh. 


* Steve hopes he doesn't offend any hard working GC employees out there.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 24, 2006)

You ever played MMORPG's Before? If you got any trouble, i can PM you my # and you can call me.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 24, 2006)

Steve said:


> I'll grab it tomorrow. $15 bucks a month?!?!?!? Shit, looks like I'll have to see if Guitar Center needs another Chump to check receipts at the door a few hours a week.... Sheesh.
> 
> 
> * Steve hopes he doesn't offend any hard working GC employees out there.


Pssst... Guild Wars is FREE. 

I'm about to get Factions tomorrow.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 24, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Pssst... Guild Wars is FREE.




Pfff, Lvl 20 max? pishaw ;p


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 24, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Pfff, Lvl 20 max? pishaw ;p


I'll take that over 15 bones a month.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 24, 2006)

Guild Wars also has a plot that you're a part of in the PvE, which a lot of MMO's have none of.

Dude, TDW, how far along are you in the first story?

I'm about finished finally(I bought the thing within a month of it's release), and will start playing a Factions toon here in the near future.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 24, 2006)

You guys suck. Come play Everquest on the PVP server. I played WoW, and got bored within 2 weeks, same with Guild Wars. No game has ever held my attention like Everquest 1.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 24, 2006)

Man, I played Evercrack for over a year, almost 60 hrs a week near the end. They'd have to make it free for me to come back.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeez dude, are you THAT poor that you can't scrape together 15 a month, or less if you buy multiple months? I figure it saves me money, since I have no life, I don't go out and spend a shit load of money on other stuff. Instead of going to a bar, drinking myself into a stupor, and tipping the bartender and coming home broke for 4 weekends, I pay 15 bucks, and stay home and try to crank out a few levels. Sad? Maybe, but god damn EQ is fun


----------



## tehk (Aug 24, 2006)

Guild Wars 

I haven't played that game in ages and I just recently installed it on my computer. After a few minutes of playing I realized why I stopped, PVE is boring when you're finished.. I've PVP'ed a little when I was playing and I'll be happy to do it again if I can find some people. lol.

Plus, GW is free  (well no monthly fee anyway)


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 24, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Jeez dude, are you THAT poor that you can't scrape together 15 a month, or less if you buy multiple months? I figure it saves me money, since I have no life, I don't go out and spend a shit load of money on other stuff. Instead of going to a bar, drinking myself into a stupor, and tipping the bartender and coming home broke for 4 weekends, I pay 15 bucks, and stay home and try to crank out a few levels. Sad? Maybe, but god damn EQ is fun




I got sick of pumping hundreds of dollars in expansions, plus the monthy fee, into a bunch of pixels on a screen. Nevermind that I enjoy having an existance that doesn't revolve around when a raid is, or something else.

EQ would be better if it wasn't glorified hack and slash with a chatroom. The only thing keeping me playing at the end were the people I knew, and that's fucked up. It's a dated game that now costs *more* to play than it did before. WTF!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 24, 2006)

But there's so much content, and they keep adding more. They didn't abandon it, even after releasing EQ2, which I heard wasn't nearly as good anyways. I'd like to join a raiding guild, but I'm only a casual player, so I don't have the time to stay up all night and wait for a raid, since I work 8-5, and most of the raids start around midnight and end in the early morning. I think I'm going to have to find a European guild so that when it's late there and all the late night EQ freaks are raiding, it'll be my evening, so I can join them.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 24, 2006)

When I quit 3-4 years ago I had a 60 Ranger with AM3/EQ. I wasn't in a big guild, but I played a decent role in the one I was with. 

Now I have a lvl 20 Ranger/Mesmer in Guild Wars with way better gear than I could've hoped for in EQ. The game is 10000000times better balanced as far as play time versus rewards.

I'll wait for Vanguard if I want a Pay-To-Play game, doubt I'll pick that one up either. I always prefered console RPGs, with a story-line you were a major part of. Guild Wars has more of that feel, which is why the re-play is not as great for some people. The graphics own also. NeverWinterNights 2 is more interesting to me personally than a lot of MMO's.  

I might give WoW a shot with the free trial, btu I doubt I'll keep it. I played SW:Galaxies a couple times too, but that couldn't hold my interest.


----------



## Drew (Aug 24, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Evercrack



Enough said. Between spending most of my time off work in front of a computer screen trying to pimp out my elf to take down a dragon, and splitting time between sitting in front of my computer screen trying to find the perfect melody for a set of changes to pimp out my CD to shut you guys up, and leaning against a bar trying to pimp out myself trying to take down the cute blonde standing with a couple of her friends a few barstools away, I'll take the later any day, no matter HOW much more expensive drinks, mics, preamps, monitors, more drinks, dinner, and condoms get. 

I joke about being a cynical, misanthropic bastard, but when push comes to shove I actually DO kind of like this world.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 24, 2006)

Drew said:


> Enough said. Between spending most of my time off work in front of a computer screen trying to pimp out my elf to take down a dragon, and splitting time between sitting in front of my computer screen trying to find the perfect melody for a set of changes to pimp out my CD to shut you guys up, and leaning against a bar trying to pimp out myself trying to take down the cute blonde standing with a couple of her friends a few barstools away, I'll take the later any day, no matter HOW much more expensive drinks, mics, preamps, monitors, more drinks, dinner, and condoms get.
> 
> I joke about being a cynical, misanthropic bastard, but when push comes to shove I actually DO kind of like this world.



My GF would probably leave me if I started playing EQ again. On the other hand, she plays Guild Wars.  

EQ filled a void in my life at the time, as I started playing right after my grandfather died of cancer. 

I'd much rather play guitar than EQ anyway.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 24, 2006)

I played for about a year and a half 
Have a 60 Hunter, Shaman, Rogue on Rexxar (plus a few 40's) (Horde)

The game sucks after you hit level 60 

Pvp is a joke 

Raiding is the most vile activitiy on the planet 

Gear > skill 

Alliance cant pvp unless they outnumber you 3 to 1 (ZERG FTW)

I dont have any intention on going back _ Waiting for Warhammer Online Age Of Reckoning and I'm presently Beta Testing another Warhammer Game ... (cant say the title - NDA hehehehe) 

Played UO for 5 years
Beta tested Wish, Earth and beyond, UO 3d client and had a ton of other beta invites I passed on... 

I tired EQ2 - didnt make it past the inital Free 30 days - hated it

EQ1 Raiding=crap, not solo friendly - didnt bother ever trying it 

Tried D&D Online - was ok but I dont like how everything is instanced - plus I like to farm and the way the game is set up you cannot really farm...


----------



## Naren (Aug 24, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I'll wait for Vanguard if I want a Pay-To-Play game, doubt I'll pick that one up either. I always prefered console RPGs, with a story-line you were a major part of. Guild Wars has more of that feel, which is why the re-play is not as great for some people. The graphics own also. NeverWinterNights 2 is more interesting to me personally than a lot of MMO's.



A lot of my friends play MMORPGs all the time (hell, it goes with the job), but I've never really gotten into them. The thing that I've always loved about RPGs was an indepth fascinating storyline, which MMORPGs don't have. Sure, they have a storyline, but not an "indepth fascinating storyline." 

I've probably played at least 20 online RPGs by now, though, but none of them have stuck with me. I liked how Guild Wars was free, though.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 24, 2006)

Naren said:


> A lot of my friends play MMORPGs all the time (hell, it goes with the job), but I've never really gotten into them. The thing that I've always loved about RPGs was an indepth fascinating storyline, which MMORPGs don't have. Sure, they have a storyline, but not an "indepth fascinating storyline."
> 
> I've probably played at least 20 online RPGs by now, though, but none of them have stuck with me. I liked how Guild Wars was free, though.




Most, like EQ, have no storyline, at least not when I was playing. It's just EXP grind for hours and hours, then you have to bust your ass to even get gear designed for your character 10 levels ago. In a console RPG you almost always have enough money to update your gear when you need to, just by playing the game. Level and gear are secondary to the plot. 

MMO's are designed to keep you playing for as long as possible. They make things as much of a time-sink as they can to achieve this. There's no ending, because that would complete the game, and then you wouldn't want to play as much, cutting their profits. 

I've been plaing Guild Wars in short bursts. I do not plan to play through the game again with a new character/class. I'll start a new one in the expansion instead. I do wish they would offer more of a fantasy character selection, with Dwarves and Elves, instead of just humans.


----------



## Steve (Aug 24, 2006)

So is this WoW thing going to get off the ground? I don't want to drop the $50 and play with myself..... (I can do *that* for free)


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, we got 3 of us so far for sure lol


----------



## XEN (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, Naxxramas, here we come!


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 25, 2006)

okay, so what server? I might install the trial just to see how horrible it is.... Might as well get some SS.org fun out of.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 25, 2006)

lol. You guys pick server, i dont care what type or anything.


----------



## XEN (Aug 25, 2006)

The Tanaris server is like 10 days old. It's a good place to start from scratch. I have to preface though, I'm in Germany so we may still not see each other much because of the time difference.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, i'm usually up till 5am my time.. lol.

Tanaris it is. Alliance side. Any other things we should mention?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay, i just made a nightelf rogue. 
the name is ChestyLaRue lol


----------



## XEN (Aug 25, 2006)

Night Elf Druid - Droodette

I can't stay right now though, I'm off to work. Add me to your friends lists.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 25, 2006)

Will do \m/


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok, installing....... 

30 minutes later..... Installing......


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 25, 2006)

_Just hang on -- it takes a while!_~Err


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 25, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I'd much rather play guitar than EQ anyway.



I think I'd rather take the cute blonde Drew was talkin' about.


----------



## XEN (Aug 25, 2006)

That cute blonde was just taking a break from WoW, and if you're not packing at least tier 2 gear, she doesn't want to have anything to do with you.  

Seriously, if I had to choose, I'd choose the girl, but I don't have to. My wife plays even more than I do, but still finds time to be a great mom, a superb cook, a complete freak, a consummate metal head, the hottest woman I have ever known in my life, and my absolute all-time best friend. 

It usually gets asked, so, yes, she has a sister. She has 7+ level 60 characters on WoW, and a very happy husband.


----------



## Naren (Aug 25, 2006)

I always pick the girl over the video games, but seeing as all of the girls I've dated (except for my current girlfriend) love video games, there's no problem there (and I actually have got my current girlfriend to play video games and she's found that she actually likes them and wants to know what happens next in the story).

I don't play video games as much at home now as I used to, but that's because I play so many video games at work.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 25, 2006)

Ditto to the other 2, not out trolling bars for chicks anymore... 

PS: Patching.............. ............. ........................................

Okay, Female Human Mage named Iuna.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 25, 2006)

I play at my friends private server - its free, and.. its free


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 26, 2006)

playing right now if anyone wants to join;p


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 1, 2006)

Man, ya'll suck. i'm almost lvl 16 already and the only person i've even talked to on there is Urklvt. He's cool. You guys should be cool like him ;D


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 1, 2006)

Um... work..... new guitar... ugh....


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Man, ya'll suck. i'm almost lvl 16 already and the only person i've even talked to on there is Urklvt. He's cool. You guys should be cool like him ;D


PSSST! Guild Wars!

 I don't even play than as much as I should. My XBOX has stolen my soul.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 1, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Um... work..... new guitar... ugh....



2 jobs..ordering a universe soon ;p 



and guild wars? i'm almost to lvl 20 already! I'd be done with the game if i were playing guild wars! Plus, Battlegrounds in WoW are the shiznite.


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 1, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> 2 jobs..ordering a universe soon ;p
> 
> 
> 
> and guild wars? i'm almost to lvl 20 already! I'd be done with the game if i were playing guild wars! Plus, Battlegrounds in WoW are the shiznite.



Being lvl 20 is not the end of the game in Guild Wars. There's a plot to finish, ascension to achieve, etc.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 27, 2006)

Installing WoW, then patches, and the EMU.. and ill play a bit as admin... on my own test server..
BTW post some pics of your WoW characters ...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 27, 2006)

WoW is for pansies, come play EQ on the pvp server. I recently started back up.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 27, 2006)

EQ is boring to me ;D


----------



## XEN (Oct 28, 2006)

Anyone want to play Oblivion with me?


----------



## Naren (Oct 28, 2006)

urklvt said:


> Anyone want to play Oblivion with me?



If I could, I would. 

I love the Elder Scrolls games. My favorite games of all time go like this.

1. Morrowind
2. Final Fantasy VII
3. Oblivion

I beat Oblivion, the Dark Brotherhood, Thieves Guild, Mages Guild, and Fighters Guild. Morrowind, however, is much much more fun than Oblivion. When I first bought Morrowind, I was playing it like 10 hours a day. @[email protected]


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 28, 2006)

urklvt said:


> Anyone want to play Oblivion with me?




You could always hop back on tanaris.. lol.. 

i'm almost 40 on there now. ;D


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 28, 2006)

Ehhh I never could get into WoW.. or any MMO.. It just seems like a waste of time to me

I was playing Starcraft/Warcraft 3 for the past 8 years though, because thats a game that takes skill, not time.. I havent played for past few months because I been into poker and more guitaring.. but least it takes skill o-O

I got the first phase of WOW beta from coming top 32 in a world wide war3 tourney, played WOW for 3 days and got bored.. Then this march I bought it because half my work played it, played for like 2 weeks got lvl 30 and then sold my game/acct to a friend for $30 lol =[


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 31, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> Ehhh I never could get into WoW.. or any MMO.. It just seems like a waste of time to me
> 
> I was playing Starcraft/Warcraft 3 for the past 8 years though, because thats a game that takes skill, not time.. I havent played for past few months because I been into poker and more guitaring.. but least it takes skill o-O
> 
> I got the first phase of WOW beta from coming top 32 in a world wide war3 tourney, played WOW for 3 days and got bored.. Then this march I bought it because half my work played it, played for like 2 weeks got lvl 30 and then sold my game/acct to a friend for $30 lol =[




MMO's take skills too, it's just a different skill set, especially on huge raids. Have to co-ordinate teams of clerics to chain heal the main tank, and when he drops, make sure everyone starts healing the secondary, etc, and casters have to know when to cast what. Contrary to popular belief, even if it takes a shit load of people to take down a huge raid mob, it's not simply zerging in EQ


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2006)

I played EQ for years in the top guild on my server at the time, quit right after POP when we had Quarm on farm status - the #2 guild was still on Coirnav.

One thing I hate about WoW is all the instancing. There's no real guild competition, and it doesn't allow for the rivalries like EQ did. We cockblocked Xegony on another guild for 2 months .  I had a 65 ranger with 850AA when I quit, ended up getting almost two grand for him on playerauctions way back when.

I have 5 WoW 60's, all from just casual play, but the lack of non-loot-based progression really kills it for me. My "main" is a 60 rogue on gorgonnash, mostly T1/T2 with some of the rank 8 pvp set. It's still fun here and there to log in and shoot the shit with my friends, but WoW really needs a system like EQ's AA setup to let people advance their toons in ways other than running the same damn instances over and over hoping your class piece drops.

I'm with JJ - WoW's raid aren't the hardest, but they do take skill. EQ's old encounters were a shitload harder. Anyone that did Rathe/Xegony the first time with their guild in lower-end gear will agree. Our first Rathe run was like 4 hours long.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 31, 2006)

Chris said:


> I played EQ for years in the top guild on my server at the time, quit right after POP when we had Quarm on farm status - the #2 guild was still on Coirnav.
> 
> One thing I hate about WoW is all the instancing. There's no real guild competition, and it doesn't allow for the rivalries like EQ did. We cockblocked Xegony on another guild for 2 months .  I had a 65 ranger with 850AA when I quit, ended up getting almost two grand for him on playerauctions way back when.
> 
> ...



I havn't gotten a chance to do any high end raiding, I first created my account in 2002 or sometime around there, after PoP first came out. I didn't have time to play anymore, so I gave that account to my brother, and I created another one in 2003 or so, and my highest level char is a 56 cleric. I've recently started up again, but it's not the same, there are NO mid level groups anymore, but I'm working my way up to at least 60 so I can start doing the more interesting things. I still love EQ, but it was way better when there more more lowbies around to group with. Now everyone is doing post PoP stuff, when I've never even been to Vex Thal


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2006)

Dude believe me, you aren't missing anything in skipping VT. Is the shard quest still necessary?

Nothing like a zone that takes 2 months to get keyed for, and then the loot sucking, adding in the fact that the mobs all have 11ty bazillion HP. I'm sure it's butter for the level 80 or wtfever groups there are now, but man, that place sucked back in the day.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 31, 2006)

The loot isn't shitty by any means, even by todays standard. I imagine most places just gear up in elemental stuff before hitting GoD and the newer stuff. But all the flowing thought stuff is drool worthy enough for me.


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, shitty compared to the EP/PoP stuff anyway. The AE water wand from VT was the only reason we even ran it after awhile.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 31, 2006)

Man, I am SOOOO glad I don't play EQ anymore.... Just understanding the terminology is giving me bad flash-backs.

Let me tell you, it was no fun being in a low-to-mid-level guild in that game when I played. Shit gear, no way to get better stuff, no one around to group with, etc, etc, etc. In the year I played(which was from around the time Luclin was released till just after Ykesha) I busted my ass to get to 60, playing every night for hours upon hours.

I am way fucking happier playing Guild Wars, where I have great gear without having to devote my life to the game, and can get groups with no trouble at all when I want to play.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 31, 2006)

I got tired of Guild Wars within a week, just couldn't beat EQ for me. Different strokes I guess.


----------



## Scott (Oct 31, 2006)

I play Hello Kitty: Island Adventures


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 31, 2006)

Scott said:


> I play Hello Kitty: Island Adventures


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Man, I am SOOOO glad I don't play EQ anymore.... Just understanding the terminology is giving me bad flash-backs.
> 
> Let me tell you, it was no fun being in a low-to-mid-level guild in that game when I played. Shit gear, no way to get better stuff, no one around to group with, etc, etc, etc. In the year I played(which was from around the time Luclin was released till just after Ykesha) I busted my ass to get to 60, playing every night for hours upon hours.
> 
> I am way fucking happier playing Guild Wars, where I have great gear without having to devote my life to the game, and can get groups with no trouble at all when I want to play.



That's the thing about EQ, if you were new to the game and wanted to get in a high end raid guild, not only do you need max level, but you also need 6 months to a year or so of AA grinding just to have the basic necessities.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> That's the thing about EQ, if you were new to the game and wanted to get in a high end raid guild, not only do you need max level, but you also need 6 months to a year or so of AA grinding just to have the basic necessities.



Yeah, I only played for a year.  I enjoyed it in the beginning, the first 30-40 levels were fun, then it turned into a boring ass grind with an annoying lack of gear. 

It could be totally different now, but I wouldn't buy it again, nor would I pay monthly for it.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## NDG (Nov 6, 2006)

Chris said:


> That's the thing about EQ, if you were new to the game and wanted to get in a high end raid guild, not only do you need max level, but you also need 6 months to a year or so of *AA grinding* just to have the basic necessities.




Mmm that's what quad kiting was for. <3 

The game lost its sparkle with Luclin for me. 

Ruins of Kunark and Scars of Velious were great expansions imo. Karnor's Castle and Selibis were classic zones.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 6, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> Mmm that's what quad kiting was for. <3
> 
> The game lost its sparkle with Luclin for me.
> 
> Ruins of Kunark and Scars of Velious were great expansions imo. Karnor's Castle and Selibis were classic zones.




I'm actually grinding levels in KC now, I alternate between there and City of Mist. Phat exp there. Playin a shammy right now, up to level 45.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> Mmm that's what quad kiting was for. <3



Still, quad kiting the 100 or so AA to be useful on a raid after grinding 75 levels? Fuck that.



> The game lost its sparkle with Luclin for me.
> 
> Ruins of Kunark and Scars of Velious were great expansions imo. Karnor's Castle and Selibis were classic zones.



I loved Luclin, liked PoP too, but by the time it came out I was already in the top guild on my server so PoP = tons of new raid content right when we were getting more rots than loots in SSRA and VT.

EQ had such a better community and vibe than WoW. You knew most of the people on your server after awhile, and it was just all around a way more social game. I still talk to dozens of my old EQ buddies, and I haven't played that game in probably 5+ years. 

Oldschool late night Seb/KC/CoM runs just kicked ass.


----------



## NDG (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll agree with that. I met quite a bit of cool people in EQ; I've met about a handful in WoW. 

That game took some serious discipline. The death penalty was such a pain. My favorite thing about Luclin was KEI (I think that was Luclin anyway)  . What an awesome buff. I loved having enchanter friends


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 6, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> I'll agree with that. I met quite a bit of cool people in EQ; I've met about a handful in WoW.
> 
> That game took some serious discipline. The death penalty was such a pain. My favorite thing about Luclin was KEI (I think that was Luclin anyway)  . What an awesome buff. I loved having enchanter friends




What sucked about KEI, was getting used to having it at level 1, and leveling up casters super fast to like 30 or so in a few days, and then, having EQ finally enforce the level 46 requirement...root n nuke for casters owned at lower levels, non stop casting. Was shitty that tanks couldn't hold agro though, had to make sure everything was rooted.


----------



## Toshiro (Nov 6, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm actually grinding levels in KC now, I alternate between there and City of Mist. Phat exp there. Playin a shammy right now, up to level 45.



"Train to ZONE!"

Some of the biggest messes I've ever seen involved that zone. Someone trained the entire place once for fun(VS wasn't up at the time, thankfully)


Do people still train one side so that everyone doesn't have to zone out?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2006)

No, I play on the PVP server, so people are TRYING to train you. What people do is grab like the whole zone, and run to you, and if theyre a monk, they FD right beside once the mobs catch up, or they just sit around you, until they see their train coming, and zone. That's why you gotta be on the ball and root them if you see them coming with a train if they're in range.


----------



## gojira (Nov 9, 2006)

Chris said:


> I played EQ for years in the top guild on my server at the time, quit right after POP when we had Quarm on farm status - the #2 guild was still on Coirnav.
> 
> One thing I hate about WoW is all the instancing. There's no real guild competition, and it doesn't allow for the rivalries like EQ did. We cockblocked Xegony on another guild for 2 months .  I had a 65 ranger with 850AA when I quit, ended up getting almost two grand for him on playerauctions way back when.
> 
> ...




I dont know about that Chris - there is some seriously hard shit in WOW these days - we are currently trying to down Cthun - and MAN THAT IS HARD. Spider boss in naxx is also seriously difficult.......

I do agree that wow needs a system to eliminate some of the repetition.


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIrThxttpXE


----------



## grimmchaos (Nov 29, 2006)

You guys are givin' me flashbacks of EQ - I just saw this thread. Played for 2 years, had a 65 Ranger with 500+ AA's in the 3rd highest guild on the server. That game sucked waaaaay too much life out of me. WoW has its own good and bad points, but the guild I'm in there (Kilrogg, Horde side) only raids 3 nights a week and we have 5 bosses down in Naxx, plus I don't have to play every night of the week to feel like I'm contributing, so that is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. It's also nice knowing that you can log in and have things to kill. The competition in EQ for various bosses was nice sometimes, but sucked some other times, especially when your guild was on a PST time frame when a public group led by one person raided from about noon till about 3am EVERY day, leaving nothing up. However, I don't ever plan on playing it again. Dabbling in WoW, my guitars, and chasing girls outside of work is more than enough to keep me occupied in my free time.


----------



## Drew (Nov 29, 2006)

I have no idea what any of you are talking about.


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2006)

Drew said:


> I have no idea what any of you are talking about.



I really liked the WOW episode of South Park.

"MOM! BATHROOM!"


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2006)

aldog, you ever hang out in serverwide.ranger? 

I started up my wow account for the winter. Sleeper on Alliance, Khaz Modan (60 human mage, rank 8) and Arkanjil (60 undead rogue, rank 10) on Gorgonnash, though I'm transferring him as soon as xfers come back online to Black Dragonflight. I spend most of my time pvp'ing, so if you're in either battlegroup and you see me in AV/WSG/AB, say hello!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2006)

I haven't posted in this thread before because I've been deliberately not playing much, but I've got two toons on Runetotem, Arishem lvl 9 undead mage and Abraxaz lvl 38 undead 'lock both in Abandon. Anybody that sees me online feel free to say hello.


----------



## NDG (Dec 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> aldog, you ever hang out in serverwide.ranger?
> 
> I started up my wow account for the winter. Sleeper on Alliance, Khaz Modan (60 human mage, rank 8) and *Arkanjil (60 undead rogue, rank 10)* on Gorgonnash, though I'm transferring him as soon as xfers come back online to Black Dragonflight. I spend most of my time pvp'ing, so if you're in either battlegroup and you see me in AV/WSG/AB, say hello!



Sweet, a free kill for my oomkin. Nice name there, too. 

Seriously though, you guys make me want to renew my account, but I know I'd get bored after a week. The Arena in the BC looks fun though.

I'm slightly curious to try Vanguard in the new year as well.


----------



## Jason (Dec 1, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I really liked the WOW episode of South Park.
> 
> "MOM! BATHROOM!"



http://youtube.com/watch?v=dLNtRxcW9Ig&mode=related&search=

NWS

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ykx7tuBFe8Q&mode=related&search=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yg4NCsFZB-0&mode=related&search=


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> Sweet, a free kill for my oomkin. Nice name there, too.



 I'm pretty damn hard to kill man. My rogue is mostly in T2, with some AQ40 crap as well.  The only thing druids are good for is being unstoppable in WSG. 

(Though I never play it)


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## JoryGriffin (Jan 1, 2007)

Runescape FTW?


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 3, 2007)

JoryGriffin said:


> Runescape FTW?


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 3, 2007)

Just picked up Vanguard. 

Fucker will eat your HD space for breakfast though. 20Gb.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 5, 2007)

OMG, this game is gorgeous: 






I need to get another gig of ram, and a bigger powersupply so I can run it in medium-high all the time. High would tax a very high end gaming system no problem.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 5, 2007)

Vanguard FTW!


----------



## 777 (Mar 5, 2007)

my computor is 80GB with 512MB RAM can it support warcraft???

also what character should i use?


----------



## Abu-Abu (Mar 5, 2007)

I've got a 61 gnome rogue (used to raid on him, has 6/8 NS, 5/8 BF, GM swords and 1 GM dagger, perditions blade, etc, nice epics).

And a 65 dwarf warrior that I never raided on, he was like 49 when BC was released and I decided to level him first.

I'm sorta trying to hold back and not play too much, need my freetime to be more guitar based


----------



## 777 (Mar 12, 2007)

ive deleted 2 level 10 players and at the end of it all decided i want an undead mage which is a pain in the fucking ass beacuse i have to do all the quests i just did with that fucking undead warlock this time im sticking to it


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 14, 2007)

I palyed WoW a lot earlier .. but now .. i Fuck all the computer games (and school...)...

only sevenstrinng.org , Fearfactoryforums.com & playing the guitar...


----------



## Tombinator (Mar 24, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> I have a 14 day free trial from my PCGamer issue this month. I dunno though, I'd rather stay with Guild Wars, because I hate paying monthly fees.



Yep. In GW, there are only 8 slots for skills, which also requires players to play smart, and apply themselves to the "less is more" attribute.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 3, 2007)

well, reinstalled WoW, re-enacted my account and downloaded Burning Crusade


----------



## Vegetta (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Naren (May 19, 2007)

Wow... I mean, W.O.W.


----------



## DDDorian (May 19, 2007)

That rules, +rep!


----------



## Seedawakener (May 19, 2007)

I just started playing again too! European servers though, but man is it addicting! if anyone plays on dunemaul my name is Lotuseater.


----------



## settite (May 19, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I know a bunch of you motherfuckers play this.
> 
> I was thinking we should all create a character on the same server, start a guild, etc. Anyone up for this?



I am, tell me what server and what side to create a character on and I will.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 19, 2007)

Shit, Blackwing Lair, Horde side. \m/ 
I just rolled a BE Rogue not too long ago, only up to lvl 20 or so.


----------



## settite (May 19, 2007)

I made a BE Mage on Blackwing Lair named Settite. I will log on tonight and level him up. I am heading to a party...


----------



## Vegetta (May 20, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> That rules, +rep!



Thanks

Actually that comic could apply to any mmo


----------



## XEN (Jun 4, 2007)

I get my Nether Drake today! Woot!!! Finally got keyed for Karazhan too, but not on at the right times to go in with any decent guilds. I can't wait to get back to the States so I can be on at the same time as my guild mates. 

Duskwood server, main toon is Vidaloka, troll rogue, shadowstep/subtlety build.


----------



## Carrion (Aug 4, 2007)

I quit awhile ago, dunno if I have the time or effort to completely relearn the game again and level.

Still waiting on Warhammer Online or Age of Conan


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 7, 2007)

The next expansion has been announced.

World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King

Wrath of the Lich King.

My friends and myself were thinking that Warhammer Online was gonna steamroll WoW unless they pulled an ace out of their sleeve, and boy did they ever. 

This expansion seems like it's going to own. Hard.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 13, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> The next expansion has been announced.
> 
> World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King
> 
> ...



 Too little - too late I got sick of War way before BC. 

Plus The guild I run got a beta invite for WAR


----------



## XEN (Aug 13, 2007)

Funny, it's not even out and it's too little too late.

I'm still enjoying the game... for the time being. Now if I could just convince my guild not to charge headlong into the 25 man stuff without being properly geared, that would be nice. As it stands I'm stuck doing arena for gear - and I suck ass at it - since the guild has an 'every man for himself' attitude about progression.


----------



## Slayer89 (Aug 15, 2007)

I just started a couple weeks ago and I'm addicted. I have a few different characters, but my main right now is a lvl 15 (yeah, weak, I know) Gnome Warlock that I'm spec'ing for demonology. I'm playing on Bonechewer.

Anyone see this video of George "CorpseGrinder" Fisher talking about WoW a lot?


----------



## XEN (Aug 15, 2007)

Warlocks are fun. I'm twinking one now. I recommend improving Curse of Agony with your next 3 talent points to make it an instant cast. It will help you a lot since you'll be relying predominantly on instant cast damage over time spells. Go to the Armory at armory.worldofwarcraft.com and check out Sinistari on Duskwood for my twink talent build.


----------



## Slayer89 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, right now I'm playing with my girlfriend (she's the one who talked me into playing this god forsaken game, lol) and she's playing a mage who does most of the upfront damage, while I put out my basic DoTs then go with the wand and have my voidwalker act as a tank (we're not doing any instances, just questing); so I'm putting all my points into the demonology tree so I can get my fel guard at 50.


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 6, 2007)

Screenshots anyone?


----------



## crazy_cree (Sep 24, 2007)

Horde all the way!!
Horde!!

My votes for Horde!!! 
lets see a Gnome shred like this!


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2007)

Slayer89 said:


> Screenshots anyone?


----------



## XEN (Sep 25, 2007)

Damn sweet UI man! I use the spartan UI mod pack plus some other things so it stays pretty clean. Here's a screenshot (resized from 1680x1050):





Yeah, I suck - I didn't think to screenshot anything cool like our last Gruul kill or attack on Void Reaver in TK: The Eye. Yes, our guild/server is very slow on progression. Oh well.... This just gives me more reasons to look up to Chris.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks dude. I can zip it up for 1680x1050 if you'd like. I'll be running at 1920x1200 as soon as the patch is done.. And the fucking FedEx guy shows up.  It needs a bit more tweaking, it looked a lot cleaner but I took a few months off and half my damn mods broke.


----------



## XEN (Sep 25, 2007)

Chris said:


> Thanks dude. I can zip it up for 1680x1050 if you'd like. I'll be running at 1920x1200 as soon as the patch is done.. And the fucking FedEx guy shows up.  It needs a bit more tweaking, it looked a lot cleaner but I took a few months off and half my damn mods broke.


Nah, man, that's cool. I have a full sized one saved on the ss.org image host but I didn't think it was necessary to post it. 

One of these days I hope to get in on some of the oober content like that. I'm in Europe but playing on a US server 'cause my tour here is already over - just waiting for a job to open up - it makes it difficult to raid with the rest of the guild. At least I've been able to participate in some cool things.

When I get back to the States do you think your guild will take in a Troll? I can keep a large supply of deviate delight on hand... no one will ever know I'm horde... PLS!!!???!!!111 lol


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 25, 2007)

Geez, I feel like a n00b. The only instanes I've ever done are VC and SFK. But then again I'm only level 30 so not TOO many are open and I'm running on 512mb of RAM, so game play for me is a bit slow at best, haha.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2007)

New UI pic. Not much to see, just jumped into AV to get some shit on swstats. 






Yes, my character's name sucks. I went through like 298347892 names at the damn char select screen, and was listening to Metropolis at the time, so Sleeper was like my 88'th choice.  Originally he was my bank alt/gadgetzahn shuttle-toon. My mains have always been horde. :\ (70 UD rogue, 60 troll hunter, and 60 UD warlock that I played at release.) Started casually playing with some friends ally side, and ended up liking the mage the best.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm glad I never tried this game (or any MMORPG), I definitely have time management issues as is.


----------



## XEN (Sep 30, 2007)

Man, I hear ya on goofy names - I called my female troll rogue Vidaloka and now she's my main.... ugh. Oh well...

I made a few changes myself especially after some of the mods disagreed with the patch.


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 30, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I'm glad I never tried this game (or any MMORPG), I definitely have time management issues as is.



That's how it was with me. I refused to play because I knew with how bad I got with normal RPGs like Morrowind and FFIX, that I would spend TOO much time on this. After months I finally tried the demo ... it's been all down hill since, haha.

It sucks ... I've got my locks xp bar full with rest xp, and I'm ready to go do some instances to level a bit (I'm 31 right now), but it seems everyone on my server is either doing VC or something in outlands, haha.


----------



## XEN (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah man, at this point when you start a new toon it's like "hurry up and get to 70". A lot of the old content is being severely neglected but that's how it goes. Just wait, soon there's going to have to be a heroic mode for Karazhan....


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2007)

My guild's #2 on our server, and we're one kill from the last two raid zones in the game. (For the non-WoW, I guess you'd call us hardcore).

I play 3 nights a week, 3 hours a night, and usually just fart around on weekends when I'm bored. People have the impression that you need to make it a job to do highend shit, it's just about time management and getting in the right guild. God knows I have like no free time as it is.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Yeah man, at this point when you start a new toon it's like "hurry up and get to 70". A lot of the old content is being severely neglected but that's how it goes. Just wait, soon there's going to have to be a heroic mode for Karazhan....



They're upping the XP rate 1-60 (or 1-50) though at some point. That'll make rerolling a lot nicer.


----------



## XEN (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, they do need to do that. The 1-80 grind will hurt bad.


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 30, 2007)

So, yall fellers ready to try out them Death Knights whenever Blizzard decides to put out Wrath of the Lich King?


----------



## XEN (Sep 30, 2007)

You know it man!


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 30, 2007)

I was looking at WoWWiki and from what info they have, it looks as though the Death Knight class will be available to all races. Even though I play a gnome, I think it would be pretty funny to actually see a gnome Death Knight running around.


----------



## crazy_cree (Oct 9, 2007)

Nyhm is back...back again! can't wait for the expansion

YouTube - Death-Knight Spree


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 9, 2007)

Scott said:


> I play Hello Kitty: Island Adventures


----------



## Chris (Oct 30, 2007)

Wheee:







Hyjal is nifty.


----------



## XEN (Oct 30, 2007)

Dude, I hate you hard right now. LOL

My guild splintered after some major drama so I'm back to trying to get 10 people together who are keyed for Kara just to feel like I'm paying my subscription fees for a reason. At least I got the freakin' Shuriken of Negation from Gruul before the split.....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 30, 2007)

hmmm... I may have to get sucked back into this at some point...


----------



## Chris (Oct 30, 2007)

This isn't OT, JJ. 

Anyway.






Hyjal is neat, but there are invisible walls everywhere. Right outside the alliance base, there's this road. You stop right about here, and just start running in place. No fence, no sign, just the end of the damn road.


----------



## XEN (Oct 30, 2007)

One of these days I may get to visit the place, but since we're in Europe on US servers it's just not in the cards right now.


----------



## Krunch (Oct 30, 2007)

Chris said:


> My guild's #2 on our server, and we're one kill from the last two raid zones in the game. (For the non-WoW, I guess you'd call us hardcore).
> 
> I play 3 nights a week, 3 hours a night, and usually just fart around on weekends when I'm bored. People have the impression that you need to make it a job to do highend shit, it's just about time management and getting in the right guild. God knows I have like no free time as it is.



That's pretty much my guild as well. We're a semi-casual raid guild, only 3 raids a week. We just killed Kael'thas a couple weeks ago. We used to be the #1 on our months-behind server, but some guild drama that ended up in some hasty recruiting set us back about a month back when we killed Vashj. 

I agree it's totally possible to do endgame stuff without a lot of time investment, it's all about finding the right group.


----------



## XEN (Oct 30, 2007)

Krunch, please tell me you're horde and in need of rogues! 

(As if anyone needs another rogue......)


----------



## Krunch (Oct 30, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Krunch, please tell me you're horde and in need of rogues!
> 
> (As if anyone needs another rogue......)



 Poor displaced rogues. Horde, yes. But our doors are pretty much always closed to apps, unfortunately. We only invite people when someone leaves or quits which is infrequent.


----------



## XEN (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, the rogue's life... teh suck. hehe

That's how guilds should be. The one I came from let any old noob in and let them roll against veterans on 25-man epic loot. Many good players ended up leaving. Oh well. It's par for the course when you have morons in charge.


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2007)

Black Temple is fucking awesome. The music is amazing.


----------



## XEN (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn Chris! That's freakin' awesome!

I am now guildless. No real time to raid or deal with drama, and as long as I'm in Europe it's pretty much impossible for me to commit to a raiding schedule on CONUS time.

But, I will say that the leveling speed increase implemented in the last patch is quite intense. I started a Draenei shaman 3 weeks ago and he is already lvl 61 without really pushing it. Also, Blizzard showed some serious love to the enhance tree. The guy dishes out so much burst damage it's just nuts! Lots of fun.


----------



## Slayer89 (Dec 10, 2007)

61 in three weeks?! Damn ...

I haven't played in over a month. My game card ran up, and I've just had too much other stuff going on and too little money to go out and get another. Maybe next pay check, though.


----------



## XEN (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, 8 days, 2 hours of /played time, and his skinning and first aid are maxed, and leatherworking is at 325. He also has like 300 gold and I started him cold on a new server without any help. Things are way faster than before. My gear could hardly keep up with the leveling.


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Krunch (Dec 13, 2007)

Chris said:


> Black Temple is fucking awesome. The music is amazing.



Indeed.

Way to survive Archi btw.

Man December has kicked my guild in the balls. Finals + vacation + people quitting = no 25 man raids for a week now, time to recruit, whee. And back to SSC and TK for attunements. Shoot me.


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2007)

We're going through the same thing, so we've just been doing Kael/Vashj to key few new healers and most of our alts. We're 4/5 and 4/9 - I got a DI on that attempt which is why I was shit talking.  I figure we'll be back to actually killing new shit after the new year.


----------



## XEN (Dec 20, 2007)

Have you guys bothered with Zul'Aman at all? Many people are saying that it is hardly worth the visit if you're already farming SSC and The Eye.

Personally, I'm still guildless and content. I got so burnt out on guild drama that I'm happy to pvp with my mains and raise alts for now.

Of course, the moment I spec my rogue for arena, Blizz decides to nerf the preparation/adrenaline rush hybrid spec. Oh well, back to the drawing board one the patch comes out.


----------



## Uber Mega (Dec 20, 2007)

Ahhhh Warcraft, the joys!

I go by the name of...

...Seeyyyyyymooouuurrr Jeeeeennnnkkiinnsssssssss!


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Last night's raid.


----------



## XEN (Dec 31, 2007)

LOL Nice "retro" action there!

Edit: just checked your armory, man that's a nice amount of stamina for a mage.


----------



## Crucified (Jan 4, 2008)

i got a few chars here and there, a 70 hunter 67 mage 62 horde hunter and tonnes of 60 and belows


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 17, 2008)

damn I quitted wow since 60 was the most imba char. )
i got few 60s lol maybe I'll be back again, just tell me where are you located (sorry didnt read all of the posts)


----------



## Krunch (Jan 29, 2008)

Finally finished Hyjal.





This was a boring end fight to tank. Go through threat cycle, watch fear timer ... _watch everyone else to die to doomfire_. Wipe, Repeat. That or getting slammed by two fast swings for 9k each in 1 second and dying.


----------



## Groff (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been pushing to 70 finally. I've been playing since october 06 and I'm only 66. I don't play that vigorously. I want to his 70 so bad so I can get some BG gear and focus on my 26 feral druid. 

I haven't bought much gear since 60, but I have 685g, so i'm in good shape for a flying mount when I hit 60 

If anyone wants to play with my on my server (preferably with my druid) Make a char on Bleeding hollow and add Laufeia and Cherinola.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 1, 2008)

ok, I know I'm way late but damn am I glad I found this post. So sticking to Metal Ken's topic, what server are we playing on? I'm willing to start a new character, I'm game.


----------



## Slayer89 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just uninstalled WoW. Just not as fun as it used to be ...

Maybe I'll try again later on one day when I get a better computer.


----------



## Zoltta (Feb 11, 2008)

CANT WAIT FOR 2.5 ON LIVE SERVERS WOOHOO. Kinda bummed these dicks shut down the character copy for test realm


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2008)

2.4, you mean?

I stopped playing about a month ago. They're opening up BT/Hyjal to everyone, so I'm trying to unload my account while it's still worth something.


----------



## Zoltta (Feb 11, 2008)

errr yeah typo my bad


----------



## Zoltta (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> 2.4, you mean?
> 
> I stopped playing about a month ago. They're opening up BT/Hyjal to everyone, so I'm trying to unload my account while it's still worth something.



I had enough of BT and hyjal, shit gets annoying, doing waves of trash mobs over and over haha. I just cant wait for the new "zone" and quest hub and instances. Finally something new to do. Too bad they probably wont go live for atleast 3-4 months because of the massive testing they need to do


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 16, 2008)

Anybody playing WoW on the tanaris server?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey guys, anyone here playing on Khadgar? Let me know please! You can add me, my main character is "Sevendeaths" 

I'm just a newb yet mind you.


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 26, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Hey guys, anyone here playing on Khadgar? Let me know please! You can add me, my main character is "Sevendeaths"
> 
> I'm just a newb yet mind you.



Tell the other bears what you just saw ...


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 26, 2008)

just a question, if anyone is on echo ilses realm, message me. please?


----------



## Zoltta (Mar 27, 2008)

2.4 sucks


----------



## Groff (Mar 27, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> 2.4 sucks



I disagree.

I especially liked the fixes to warsong gultch.

I was in a WSG match that lasted almost an hour because NOONE would help me capture the flag. Not giving honor after 50 kills should help that. Plus the flag carrier damage multiply that does 100% damage after 10 minutes should help some too when either side decides to just hide with it.

And the new area is pretty spiffy.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 31, 2008)

Time to get my toon to 70


----------



## avocado_green (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm 9 months WoW sober... lol.... My co-worker is trying to pull me back. Must resist.....


----------



## XEN (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow...
8-man Gruul raid

Finally got my computer set up in the new place. 2.4 is not bad at all, especially all the cash I've made on dailies alone. Still no real time to raid, but it's good to be back in the States and in the same time zone as most of my old Kara buddies.


----------



## Zoltta (Apr 16, 2008)

urklvt said:


> Wow...
> 8-man Gruul raid
> 
> Finally got my computer set up in the new place. 2.4 is not bad at all, especially all the cash I've made on dailies alone. Still no real time to raid, but it's good to be back in the States and in the same time zone as most of my old Kara buddies.



Still doesnt beat my 3 Man onyxia at level 60 lol


----------



## XEN (Apr 24, 2008)

Ding!

I finally got my Horde shaman to 70. So now I have 4 70s: 3 Horde (troll sub rogue, undead shadow priest, and now tauren enhancement shaman), 1 Alliance (draenei enhancement shaman), and still no real time to do any end game with them. It seems like all I have time for is level grinding. Oh well. At least (somehow) it's still fun after nearly 4 years. Besides, Duskwood server is not what you would call high speed so I'm not missing too much.

Enhancement is fun though. I took pointers from the theorycraft page at elitistjerks.com and am really enjoying the windfury procs. Lots of big yellow numbers on my screen.

Anyway, blah, blah, blah....


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 30, 2008)

urklvt said:


> Wow...
> 8-man Gruul raid
> 
> Finally got my computer set up in the new place. 2.4 is not bad at all, especially all the cash I've made on dailies alone. Still no real time to raid, but it's good to be back in the States and in the same time zone as most of my old Kara buddies.


 
where ya living at now?


----------



## XEN (May 1, 2008)

Not too far from you man! Leesville, LA, right outside of Fort Polk. Yeah, not my first choice of places to live, but damn if it ain't good to be back in the States.


----------



## JPMDan (May 2, 2008)

oh damn man you're 4.5 hours away.


----------

